# Forgot to write in coupon code for Celox



## Safety123 (Aug 26, 2011)

Summer15 - It gives you 15% off - this is in re to my previous post. See below

Thought I would take a moment to make you all aware of a great product I found that I am definitley going to keep in my emergency kit from now on. It's called Celox and its a hemostatic first aid product that stops bleeding. It's an FDA-approved product line of gauze and granules that was originally created for the military and its now available to the "civilian" population.

Apparently it has even been proven to quickly stop nosebleeds and minor, moderate, and severe bleeding for those who take anti-coagulant blood thinning medications like Coumadin, Warfarin, Heparin, Plavix and Pradaxa.

It's an awesome product to have on hand in case of an emergency.It has saved many lives. Here's a few testimonials to check out. See for yourself. www.celoxonline.com

I ordered some and I have to say its quite impressive stuff as I have already had the opportunity to use it once as I sliced my hand pretty darn good while I was fishing. Seven stitches later we were good but luckily this stopped the bleeding long before we got to the hospital as it took a minute to get back to shore.

I just got an email from them with a coupon code that saves 15%. Feel free to use it. It It says it doesnt expire till the end of August.


----------

